# R.V. Pierce MD



## holly (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a clear bottle with the medicine still in bottle about 3oz left. 8 inches tall top to bottom. label intact most readable. Label Dr.Pierce Golden Medical Discovery GMD Trade Mark. R.V. Pierce embossed on one side,
 other side embossed Buffalo NY. Active ingredients gentian,berberis sangunari. other ingredients include wild cherry bark stone cascare,stillingia.  a stomachic tonic stimulating the gastric juices. can't make out the dose. Distributed by Pierce's Proprietaries,inc. New York NY. Do you have any information on this one. Will Try to take a picture this afternoon.

 thanks a bunch, holly


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 16, 2009)

Holly, Im gonna guess that ur bottle is a later one due to being labeld Dr. Pierses Golden Medical Discovery, and being clear. Earlier ones were embossed Dr. Pierses Golden Medical Discovery on the front panel, and are found mainly in aqua and teal colors. R.V. Pierce was a big company making most of these bottles very common!!! Yours having a label and contents would bring more than one without, but not high $. Cork or Screw cap?

 This is one of the older variations in a deep Aqua/Teal Blue.







 Ck this link out!!!http://www.glswrk-auction.com/mc07.htm


----------

